# Even Service dogs in Training can have fun



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Even though Lincoln most of the time is hard at work he still is allowed to have loads of fun.

Hurry Up Mother!









There WAS a bunny here, I can smell it









Tire head?









Fun with Friends!









More to come


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Are you okay? (when I fractured my leg..stupid gopher holes)









After that Shih Tzu bit his back paw and sliced it open he got a few days off









Can you spot my obedient littler fella?









Had to Edit out the profanities on the rock written by in mature teens









Still some more


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sitting the water while mommy fishes









On couch beside friend after a hard day at work (mommy had a bad day that day)









He thought I threw the stick









My Stick!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

The largest break he had was after he had his ear repaired..poor guy wasnt the happiest. 









Rat cuddles


















Then after a Hard days work!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aw he's so gorgeous! What kind of service dog is he?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the photo's, they are awesome. He sure leads an action packed life. I love that photo of him in bed, I'm still laughing over that one!
Thanks!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

That last photo of him in the bed with the covers pulled up to his chin cracks me up. I do that with my animals all the time...makes me laugh every single time. I know, I'm a dork but I cannot get enough of it-it's hilarious.

By the way, since I'm new here I have missed it...what is he training to be? Service? If so, what kind? Search and Rescue? What?


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

He is being trained for my disability. If I disclose the type of service dog it will disclose my disability and I don't feel comfortable doing so. The one of him under the covers...he does that himself. He will jump up, go under them, turn around and lay down and he will actually pull the covers over him with his mouth if they arent over him already.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

The pics are so darn sweet. especially the one with the mice how darn cute that is! Thanks for sharing!:smile:


----------



## crys2982 (Oct 4, 2010)

oh my gosh, these are just too much! He's beautiful and quite a character. :biggrin:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful dogs. Beautiful pictures.

I can't wait til Rye and Ted go into therapy training!


----------

